
Neighbors Clash in Silicon Valley; Job growth far outstrips housing - danso
http://www.wsj.com/articles/neighbors-clash-in-silicon-valley-1465291802
======
johan_larson
> Housing has lagged behind commercial projects in part because it is less
> lucrative for municipalities. Land that goes to residential uses tends to
> bring in less tax revenue—and requires more services like schools and parks.
> San Jose last year estimated that for every 1,000 square feet of single-
> family housing, the city budget takes a net loss of $255 a year, compared
> with a gain of $1,064 for the same size commercial space.

The taxes are too damn low!

